# 2.1 rc2 vs 2.1 rct3 vs fox 36 float grip 1.



## GARPS38 (9 mo ago)

Hi guys,
I still can't decide, i need help. So i have a meta ht am 2021 that comes with a rockshox yari 160mm I am big guy 5,'7" 230lbs. I am debating in upgrading to 2.1 rct3. Can it handle my weight? Or is the $1,00 difference with the rc2 worth it? I am not patient with tweaking adjustments i just leave it open. Or go for a fox 36 float 2020 180mm grip 1 damper that is on sale for $435? Almost same price as the rc2? Thanks in advance.


----------

